

USA Today Cites Fictional City "Lake Wobegon" - philip1209
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/04/15/heroin-crackdown-oxycodone-hydrocodone/1963123/

======
philip1209
>In Minnesota, one in five people seeking treatment is addicted to opiates,
says Carol Falkowski, the former drug abuse strategy officer for Minnesota and
a member of the Community Epidemiology Working Group at the National Institute
of Drug Abuse, which tracks trends in drug use. >"Heroin is huge. We've never
had anything like it in this state," she says. "It's very affordable. It's
very high purity. Most people did not believe that heroin would happen here in
Lake Woebegone, but it really has a grip, not only in the Twin Cities, but all
around the state."

From Wikipedia: > Lake Wobegon is a fictional town in the U.S. state of
Minnesota, said to have been the boyhood home of Garrison Keillor, who reports
the News from Lake Wobegon on the radio show A Prairie Home Companion.

Source: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Wobegon>

~~~
gee_totes
Umm.... USA Today didn't 'cite' anything. They published a quote with a
mention of Lake Wobegon, which be interpreted to mean the state of Minnesota.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citation>

